
 GMO Labeling Law Could Limit Your Food Choices and Hurt the Poor - Anon84
http://www.freakonomics.com/2012/06/22/how-california%E2%80%99s-gmo-labeling-law-could-limit-your-food-choices-and-hurt-the-poor/
======
r0ll3rb0t
If there is nothing wrong with their “Frankenfoods”, then there is nothing
wrong with labeling it. I for one, stay as far away from GE/GMO foods as I
can.

